# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Χρήση LED σε μπουτόν κλιμακοστασίου

## GeorgeVita

Παρακάτω δείχνω ένα εύκολο upgrade για μπουτόν κλιμακοστασίου αντικαθιστώντας το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι με μικρή πλακέτα που έχει 2 LED και 2 αντιστάσεις:

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ με τα 220V δεν παίζουμε! Λάβετε όλες τις προφυλάξεις!*



Δύο μπλε LED 0805 με αντίστροφη πολικότητα, και δύο αντιστάσεις των 270Κ σε σειρά. Προσοχή δεν κάνει μία αντίσταση! Τα περισσότερα εξαρτήματα SMD έχουν όρια στην τάση λειτουργίας τους. Στην κόλληση όσο λιγότερο flux μπορείτε και μη καθαρίσετε την πλακέτα, τα LED χαλάνε. 







Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

manolena (22-11-11), 

Samios60 (28-05-19), 

usa (24-02-13)

----------


## JimKarvo

συνδέεις τα λεντ απ'ευθείας στα 220V??

για τις αντιστάσεις, τελικά τι βάζουμε? 240κ ή 270κ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> συνδέεις τα λεντ απ'ευθείας στα 220V??
> για τις αντιστάσεις, τελικά τι βάζουμε? 240κ ή 270κ?



Στην πράξη θα λειτουργήσει και με τις δύο τιμές.
Ανάλογα με τα χαρακτηριστικά του LED θα έχουμε διαφορετική φωτεινότητα.

Διόρθωσα το κείμενο του 1ου post, ευχαριστώ!

G

----------


## JimKarvo

Έχω και άλλη απορία! :Ρ
Στο σχήμα έχεις 2 λεντς.. στην εικόνα 1.. είναι οκ?

----------


## mariosm

Δημητρη δυο ειναι στη φωτογραφια.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Είναι 2 LED με αντίστροφη πολικότητα για λειτουργία/προστασία AC και κολλημένα κοντά για να φαίνονται σαν ένα (καλύτερο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα). Εφόσον ανάβουν μόνο  για να βρούμε το διακόπτη στο σκοτάδι, χρησιμοποιούμε όσο λιγότερο *ρεύμα* γίνεται, γύρω στο *0.5mA*! ). Αυτό το ρεύμα αφορά το σύνολο της τάσης άρα  αυξάνει την κατανάλωση και ζεσταίνει τις αντιστάσεις. ΔΕΝ ανάβουμε παλιού τύπου LED στα 10mA...

Μιας και είμαστε στο κλιμακοστάσιο, το μπουτόν του κουδουνιού μπορεί να έχει την παρακάτω συνδεσμολογία. Η αντίσταση 220Ω αφορά συστήματα κουδουνιού στα 8-9VAC. Για μεγαλύτερες τάσεις βάζουμε επιπλέον LED σε σειρά ή μεγαλώνουμε τις αντιστάσεις.



Τα LED τοποθετημένα ανά ζεύγη με αντίθετη πολικότητα ανάβουν εναλλάξ στις δύο ημιπεριόδους. Αυτά που ανάβουν προστατεύουν από ανάστροφη τάση τα LED που είναι σβηστά. Χρησιμοποιώντας μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις μειώνεται η φωτεινότητα των LED. Βάζουμε ριζόχαρτο για καλύτερη διάχυση και ομοιόμορφο φωτισμό πίσω από το χαρτάκι με το όνομα.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## leolonis

Γιατι οχι 2 αντιστασεις στα 270κ και οχι μια 540κ ????

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Γιατί όχι 2 αντιστάσεις στα 270κ και όχι μια 540κ ????



Κάθε εξάρτημα έχει ένα ασφαλές όριο τάσης λειτουργίας. Οταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με 220V καλό είναι να βάζουμε πάντα 2 αντιστάσεις σε σειρά (ή να ελέγξουμε το datasheet). Οι αντιστάσεις SMD 0805 έχουν όριο 150VAC και οι 1206 τα 200VAC (element limiting voltage, βλέπε datasheet).
G

----------


## asterixx25

Αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορώ να το βάλω στο μπουτόν του κουδουνιού που είναι στην εξώπορτα? :Confused1:   Η χρειάζεται τροποποίηση :Confused1:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *asterixx25*,
το κύκλωμα του post#6 μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το λαμπάκι στο μπουτόν του κουδουνιού.

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι ειδικό στο σχέδιο. Η χαμηλή τάση AC περνά από τις διόδους LED με μικρό ρεύμα λόγω των αντιστάσεων. Θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή των τιμών τους αν το κουδούνι λειτουργεί με τάση μεγαλύτερη των 9VAC. Μπορείς να μετρήσεις την τάση στο υπάρχον λαμπάκι όταν ανάβει. Μετά το αφαιρείς και μετράς την τάση χωρίς φορτίο. Με το νόμο του Ωμ υπολογίζεις την αντίσταση για ρεύμα 5-10mA:

R = ( Μ.Ο. τάσης με & χωρίς λαμπάκι - Τάση στα LED (λ.χ. 2x3.5V=7V) ) / 0.005A

παράδειγμα για μπλε ή άσπρο LED με Vf=3.5V:
(το Vf υπάρχει στο datasheet του LED ή θα μετρηθεί πειραματικά)

για τάση με το λαμπάκι 12VAC, χωρίς το λαμπάκι 16VAC, θεωρούμε Μ.Ο.=14VAC
μπορείς να βάλεις 3x μπλέ LED άρα τάση στα άκρα τους 3x3.5=10.5V
R = ( 14 - 10.5 ) / 0.005 = 700Ω
Ξεκινάς τις δοκιμές φωτεινότητας με 680Ω και μετά δοκιμάζεις 560Ω , 470Ω

Συνήθως θέλουμε χαμηλή φωτεινότητα από τα LED για ομοιόμορφο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## asterixx25

Eυχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. :Smile: 

Είχα φτιάξει κάποτε αλλά με ένα λεντάκι και μια αντίσταση και μετά απο 2-3 μέρες μου το έκαψε.

Μήπως έφταιγε το οτι ήταν μόνο ενα λεντάκι  :Confused1: 

Θα δοκιμάσω με διπλό λεντάκι να δώ...

Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο 2 λεντάκια και να παίξω με τις αντιστάσεις λόγω του οτι δεν έχω χώρο και εξαρτήματα smd  :Confused1:

----------


## Xarry

> Είχα φτιάξει κάποτε αλλά με ένα λεντάκι και μια αντίσταση και μετά απο 2-3 μέρες μου το έκαψε.
> 
> Μήπως έφταιγε το οτι ήταν μόνο ενα λεντάκι



Πολυ πιθανο καθως στην αρνητικη ημιπεριοδο κραταγε αναστροφο ρευμα το led ενω αμα βαλεις 2 αναποδα μεταξυ τους δεν θα κραταει κανενα.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

2 smd μπλε led, μία αντίσταση 1Kohm, ένα κομμάτι από διάτρητη και 2 συρματάκια...  :Biggrin: 

legrand.JPG

----------


## gsmaster

Δεν είναι και ο πιο σωστός τρόπος για να ανάψεις led απο 230 V AC αλλά δουλεύει.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δεν είναι και ο πιο σωστός τρόπος για να ανάψεις led απο 230 V AC αλλά δουλεύει.



Οπωσδήποτε και έχει νόημα μόνο στα πολύ μικρά ρεύματα:




> Εφόσον ανάβουν μόνο για να βρούμε το διακόπτη στο σκοτάδι,  χρησιμοποιούμε όσο λιγότερο *ρεύμα* γίνεται, γύρω στο *0.5mA*! ). *Αυτό το ρεύμα αφορά το σύνολο της τάσης άρα  αυξάνει την κατανάλωση και ζεσταίνει τις αντιστάσεις.* ΔΕΝ ανάβουμε παλιού τύπου LED στα 10mA...



και πάντα ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στα 220V!

-------------- ---------- -------- ---- -- -

*Ενώ στην περίπτωση κουδουνιού, όπου έχουμε χαμηλή AC τάση:*




> 2 smd μπλε led, μία αντίσταση 1Kohm, ένα κομμάτι από διάτρητη και 2 συρματάκια...

----------


## asterixx25

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Επειδή το μπουτόν του κουδουνιού μου είναι legrand (χωρίς να κάνω διαφήμηση) θα δοκιμάσω αύριο με 2 λεντάκια 3mm και μια αντίσταση 1Kohm. (Δυστυχώς εδώ που βρίσκομαι τώρα δεν μπορώ να βρώ εξαρτήματα smd) Αν το φώς είναι πολύ λίγο κατεβάζω την αντίσταση έτσι?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Επειδή το *μπουτόν του κουδουνιού μου* είναι legrand (χωρίς να κάνω διαφήμηση) θα δοκιμάσω αύριο με 2 λεντάκια 3mm και μια αντίσταση 1Kohm. (Δυστυχώς εδώ που βρίσκομαι τώρα δεν μπορώ να βρώ εξαρτήματα smd) Αν το φώς είναι πολύ λίγο κατεβάζω την αντίσταση έτσι?



*Ας τονίσουμε εδώ ότι μιλάμε για κουδούνι με χαμηλή τάση!
*

Mέτρησες τις τάσεις;

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο μπουτόν αλλά *PiCBuRn3r*  'κόψε' λίγο ρεύμα μη γίνεις και L36r4ndBuRn3r
> edit: ... ή μήπως είναι σε κύκλωμα κουδουνιού;
> 
> και για όλους μας:
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ με τα 220V δεν παίζουμε! Λάβετε όλες τις προφυλάξεις!*



Χαχαχαχα!!!  :Lol: 

Ναι κουδουνιού είναι, είχε κάψει το κανονικό λαμπάκι (πυρακτώσεως) το οποίο είναι γύρω στα 10-12 Vac.

----------


## GeorgeVita

... 'πήγε η ψυχή μου στην Κούλουρη'!

Δίνοντας 2 παραδείγματα στην γενική ιδέα χρήσης των LED σε AC, αλλά με εντελώς διαφορετικά επίπεδα τάσης  ... το έμπλεξα!

Ναι μεν τα LED συνδέονται ανά ζεύγη αντίστροφα (υπάρχουν και διπλά LED σε ένα κέλυφος για AC) αλλά μπουτόν με μπουτόν ...

Μετά κατάλαβα λάθος και για το μπουτόν του asterixx25 ... 
τώρα επέστρεψα!

G

edit: Υ.Γ. Κούλουρη=Σαλαμίνα
πήγε η ψυχή μου στην Κούλουρη → βλέπε έκφραση: πάγωσε το αίμα μου

----------


## asterixx25

Παιδιά μπράβο για το ωραίο κύκλωμα. :Thumbup1:  και ειδικά στον GeorgeVita που άνοιξε το θέμα και έδωσε μια λύση σε ενα πρόβλημα που σε διαφορετική περίπτωση ενας ηλεκτρολόγος θα άλλαζε ολόκληρο το φωτάκι με καινούριο που ποιός ξέρει πόσο θα στοίχιζε. :Sad: 

Μέτρησα την τάση στο μπουτόν του κουδουνιού με το διακόπτη του πολύμετρου στην θέση AC και μου έδειξε 14.1V

Έβαλα 2 λεντάκια 3mm αντίθετα και μια αντίσταση περίπου 820Ω και δουλεύει άψογα. Το έχω τώρα περίπου 3 εβδομάδες και δεν δείχνει σημάδια μείωσης φωτεινότητας.

----------


## Akis77

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.
Μιας και το συγκεκριμένο post με τα led's και το μπουτόν του κλιμακοστάσιου ειναι παραπλήσιο με αυτό που θα ήθελα να κάνω.. ειπα να ρωτήσω εδώ μιας και πιστεύω πως δεν ειμαι off topic  :Smile: 

Ειμαι στην διαδικασία που μόλις μπήκα στο "σπίτι μου" και βάφω...

Σκεπτόμουν λοιπον ένα τρόπο με τον οποίο να μπορώ μέσα στο σκοτάδι να βρίσκω τους διακόπτες φωτισμού χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ψηλαφίζω τους τοίχους (δαχτυλιές και μετά απο καιρό η χαρακτηριστική μαυρίλα γυρω γυρω απο τους διακόπτες).

Την λύση την βρήκα σε μία σειρά διακοπτών της εταιρίας που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω (Leg.....)... που έχουν μία ενδεικτική λυχνία όταν το φώς ειναι κλειστό..αλλα με κόστος περίπου στα 14 ευρο ανα διακόπτη.. βάλε οτι θέλω και 3 διπλούς και 2 αλέ ρετούρ που έχουν μεγαλύτερες τιμές... βγήκε ενα κόστος κοντά στα 90 ευρό μονο για διακόπτες...

Η επόμενη ιδέα ειναι να βγάλω τους διακόπτες και προσεκτικά να ανοίξω μία τρυπούλα ώστε να μπεί ένα Led κάπου στο σώμα του διακόπτη που θα ανάβει μόνιμα.
Τί αντίσταση θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω ωστε να ανάψει το Led?

Φιλικά
Ακης

Edit....

Μιας και google is our friend... :Rolleyes: 
εψαξα λιγάκι και βρήκα αυτό...
Ισχύει ???
Την zener τι την θέλει???


_We use one capacitor, a zener diode, a resistor and the LED.
The capacitors value depend on LED current. With a 100 nF capacitor, the LED current is 4 mA; at 470 nF the current is 20 mA._



και με ένα search ακόμα...
βρήκα και δεύτερη απάντηση... 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=35732&page=1

So... problem solved  :W00t:

----------


## 744

Και ο λόγος που αντί να βάλεις 2ο LED και να έχεις επιπλέον φως, βάζεις μια δίοδο που απλά σου τρώει ενέργεια?

Λύσεις πολλές αλλά αυτή που σας δώθηκε εξαρχής, μακράν η καλύτερη.

Γιάννης

----------


## GSR600

> Κάθε εξάρτημα έχει ένα ασφαλές όριο τάσης λειτουργίας. Οταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με 220V καλό είναι να βάζουμε πάντα 2 αντιστάσεις σε σειρά (ή να ελέγξουμε το datasheet). Οι αντιστάσεις SMD 0805 έχουν όριο 150VAC και οι 1206 τα 200VAC (element limiting voltage, βλέπε datasheet).
> G



Γιωργο με ενδιαφερει το κυκλωμα σου γιατι ολα τα λαμπακια στο κλιμακοστασιο εχουνε καει.Ενα απο αυτα που εβγαλα ειναι λαμπακι πυρακτωσεως με μια αντισταση σε σειρα 120Κ.Δεν ξερω ποσα volt ειναι το λαμπακι.
Σε περιπτωση που δεν χρησιμοποιησω smd υλικα αλλα κλασικα κοκκινα led και αντιστασεις θα εχω προβλημα?Αλλαζουν οι τιμες των αντιστασεων λογο του κλασικου led?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Σε περίπτωση που δεν χρησιμοποιήσω smd υλικά αλλά κλασικά κόκκινα led και αντιστάσεις θα έχω πρόβλημα; Αλλάζουν οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων λόγω του κλασικού led;



Οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων ας είναι ίδιες. Χρειάζεσαι LED υψηλής φωτεινότητας ή χαμηλού ρεύματος για να μπορέσει να ανάψει με χαμηλό ρεύμα. Πιθανό πρόβλημα το μεγάλο μέγεθος των κλασικών αντιστάσεων. Στρίμωγμα και πιθανό γδάρσιμο θα σημαίνει βραχυκύκλωμα.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το κύκλωμα δεν είναι "τυπικό" και τα 230VAC είναι επικίνδυνα. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για την μετατροπή βάλε νέα λαμπάκια ίδιου τύπου.

G

----------


## GSR600

Σε ευχαριστω γιωργο,θα κοιταξω να δω τι χωρο εχει απο πισω να δω αν με παιρνει.Σαν μεγεθος παντως το κλασικο led με βολευει γιατι ταιριαζει γαντι στην θηκη της παλιας πυρακτωσεως που ειχε.
Επισης εχω καπου παραπεταμενα 12v λαμπακια πυρακτωσεως λες να κανουν δουλεια με μια αντιστασουλα.Δεν ξερω τι λαμπακια ειναι της μανα του.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... 12v λαμπάκια πυρακτώσεως λες να κάνουν ...



Οχι!
Τα λαμπάκια που βάζουν είναι με NEON όπως αυτά στα δοκιμαστικά κατσαβίδια. Θα βρεις ανταλλακτικά στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρικών υλικών (καλώδια, διακόπτες, κλπ.).
Σε νεώτερα ενδεικτικά βάζουν και LED: http://www.arcoswitch.co.uk/PDFS/Indicators_169.pdf

G

----------


## GSR600

> Οχι!
> 
> 
> Τα λαμπάκια που βάζουν είναι με NEON όπως αυτά στα δοκιμαστικά κατσαβίδια. Θα βρεις ανταλλακτικά στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρικών υλικών (καλώδια, διακόπτες, κλπ.).
> Σε νεώτερα ενδεικτικά βάζουν και LED: http://www.arcoswitch.co.uk/PDFS/Indicators_169.pdf
> 
> G



Οκ,ευχαριστω για την επισημανση.Γιατι θα γινοτανε εκρηξη.... :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## antonis alpha

Καλησπέρα, έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με τα συγκεκριμένα λαμπάκια του button. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία ή κάποια άλλη βοήθεια για να κάνουμε αυτή την αναβάθμιση και εμείς γιατί και καίγονται ευκολα και είναι και πανάκριβα (περίπου 4€ το τεμάχιο).

----------

